# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch Đà Nẵng

## Junsu

Gia đình mình đang có kế hoạch đi du lịch Đà Nẵng. 
Bạn nào có *kinh nghiệm du lịch Đà Nẵng* chia sẻ nhé! Thanks

----------


## dauhalan

Mình xin chia sẻ với bạn Junsu một số *kinh nghiệm du lịch Đà Nẵng về đi lại* của mình:

Bạn có thế đến Đà Nẵng bằng tàu lửa, xe ô tô hay máy bay.

Từ Sài Gòn hoặc Hà Nội luôn có xe khách chất lượng cao hoặc xe tour du lịch chạy đêm, xuất phát lúc 5-6g tối và đến Đà nẵng sáng hôm sau. Xe khách chất lượng cao đi Đà Nẵng của Phương Trang, Sinh Cafe, Mai Linh...Hoặc bạn có thể đi tàu vào Đà Nẵng

Hàng ngày có rất nhiều chuyến bay của Vietnam Airlines, Vietjet Air, Jetstar bay đến Đà Nẵng từ TP HCM và Hà Nội.

Bạn có thể tham khảo một số *kinh nghiệm du lịch Đà Nẵng* nữa tại *Du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *Du lịch Da Nang*

Chúc bạn và gia đình có chuyến đi du lich Đà Nẵng vui vẻ!

----------


## Junsu

Thanks bạn dauhalan nhé!

Chắc về phần đi lại đến Đà Nẵng gia đình mình sẽ đi tàu vào Đà Nẵng vừa tiết kiệm lại an toàn. Ngoài ra  có thể ngắm cảnh núi rừng, non nước... qua khung cửa sổ tàu. Thật là thú vị.  :Smile:  Nhưng thời gian đi đến Đà Nẵng cũng hơi lâu mất 13 tiếng  :Frown: 

Còn *kinh nghiệm du lịch Đà Nẵng về ở đâu* thì bạn nào có nghiệm về khoản này chia sẻ nhé!

----------


## konica

Hỏi về nơi ở tại Đà Nẵng thì chúng tủ với mình rồi. hiii

Đến Đà Nẵng có vô số resort, khách sạn cho bạn lựa chọn. Như các resort ven biển như InterContinental, Fusion Maia, Furama, Hyatt, Crown Plaza, Life Style, Ocean Villas... hay các khách sạn cao cấp trong thành phố như Novotel, Mercure, Hoang Anh Gia Lai Plaza...rất đẹp nhưng chỉ dành cho người có điều kiện thui.

Nếu đi với hình thức tiết kiệm hơn, bạn có thể chọn các khách sạn mini ở dọc biển hay bờ sông Hàn như đường Bạch Đằng, Trần Hưng Đạo. Những con đường khác cũng nằm ở khu trung tâm bạn có thể đặt phòng ở là Trần Phú, Phan Chu Trinh, Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Yên Bái, Đống Đa, Hùng Vương, Lê Duẩn...Hoặc các nhà nghỉ bình dân.

Một lưu ý nữa là giá phòng tại các nhà nghỉ, khách sạn của Đà Nẵng có sự chênh lệch khá cao dựa trên kiến trúc hạ tầng, vì thế nên tham khảo mức giá trước khi đặt phòng.

Mình thấy trên diễn đàn có topic *Du lịch Đà Nẵng*  phần Khách sạn ở Đà Nẵng cũng giới thiệu về các khách sạn ở Đà Nẵng bạn vào tham khảo nhé!

----------


## chuotyeugao

*Kinh nghiệm du lịch Đà Nẵng về đi chơi ở đâu?* - Thành phố Đà Nẵng là một điểm dừng chân lý tưởng, du khách có thể thưởng thức những giây phút tuyệt vời trên đỉnh núi, trong rừng sâu hay bên bờ sông, bờ biển; cũng có thể hưởng thụ những dịch vụ với chất lượng quốc tế khi nghỉ ngơi tại các khu du lịch của thành phố Đà Nẵng. 

Đà Nẵng, với định hướng là một trung tâm dịch vụ, du lịch của miền Trung, của cả nước và xa hơn nữa là khu vực, quốc tế. Hàng loạt khu du lịch đã và đang được xây dựng, hài hòa với thiên nhiên nhưng cũng không kém phần hiện đại. Từ những khu nghỉ dưỡng ở Đà Nẵng cực kỳ sang trọng mang tiêu chuẩn 4 - 5 sao như Furama, Sandy Beach, Sơn Trà Resort & Spa... hay những khu du lịch sinh thái trong lành như Suối Lương, Bà Nà, Sơn Trà, Non Nước...

- Ngũ Hành Sơn (còn gọi là Non Nước) nằm cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng 5 km về hướng Đông Nam. Ngũ Hành Sơn bao gồm 6 ngọn núi: Kim Sơn, Mộc Sơn, Thủy Sơn, Dương Hỏa Sơn, Âm Hoả Sơn và Thổ Sơn tượng trưng cho 5 yếu tố của vũ trụ (Ngũ hành). Trong lòng núi có nhiều hang động đẹp, có rất nhiều chim yến sinh sống và nhiều chùa chiền. Dưới chân núi còn có làng nghề đá Non Nước nổi tiếng. Bên cạnh là bãi biển Non Nước còn khá hoang sơ.



- Khu nghỉ mát Bà Nà – Núi Chúa nằm cách trung tâm thành phố 40 km về phía Tây Nam. Được ví như Đà Lạt của miền Trung, và cũng như Đà Lạt, Khu nghỉ mát Bà Nà – Núi Chúa được xây dựng thành nơi nghỉ ngơi cho các quan chức người Pháp trong thời kì Pháp còn đô hộ Việt Nam. Sau khi thực dân Pháp rút khỏi Đông Dương, khu này bị bỏ hoang và bị tàn phá nhiều bởi chiến tranh và thời gian. Gần đây, thành phố Đà Nẵng cho tái tạo lại và hi vọng trong tương lai Bà Nà 

- Núi Chúa sẽ lại trở thành một khu nghỉ dưỡng cao cấp tại Đà Nẵng.

- Bán đảo Sơn Trà còn được người Mỹ gọi là Núi Khỉ (Monkey Mountain), là nơi mà Đà Nẵng vươn ra biển Đông xa nhất. Nơi đây là khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên với nhiều động thực vật quý hiếm. Dưới chân bán đảo Sơn Trà là khu du lịch Suối Đá và nhiều bãi biển đẹp phục vụ cho du lịch biển như: Bãi Bụt, Bãi Rạng, Bãi Bắc, Bãi Nồm.

- Bãi biển: Đà Nẵng nổi tiếng với những bãi biển cát vàng còn hoang sơ chạy dài hàng cây số, nước trong xanh và ấm áp quanh năm. Bãi biển Mỹ Khê của Đà Nẵng đã được tạp chí Forbes (Mỹ) bình chọn là một trong 6 bãi biển quyến rũ nhất hành tinh. Bãi biển Nam Ô, Bãi biển Xuân Thiều, Bãi biển Thanh Bình, Bãi biển Bắc Mỹ An, Bãi biển Non Nước, Bãi biển T20, Bãi Bụt Sơn Trà..

- Bảo tàng Nghệ thuật Điêu khắc Chămpa (thường gọi là Cổ viện Chàm) là nơi lưu giữ cả một nền văn hóa Chăm rực rỡ với những pho tượng cổ, những linh vật của Vương quốc Chăm - pa hùng mạnh một thời. Đây là bảo tàng độc đáo và duy nhất của thế giới về nền văn hóa Chăm.

- Ngoài ra Đà Nẵng còn có du lịch lễ hội Quan Thế Âm được tổ chức vào tháng giêng Âm lịch, đây là một trong những lễ hội tôn giáo lớn của cộng đồng Phật giáo tại Đà Nẵng. Lễ Hội Quan Thế Âm được tổ chức dưới chân núi Ngũ Hành Sơn.

----------


## chuotyeugao

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Đà Nẵng về ăn gì? - *Nếu bạn còn phân vân chưa biết sẽ ăn uống ở đâu khi đến Đà Nẵng, có thể tham khảo danh sách này.*



Bánh tráng cuốn thịt heo, miếng thịt có hai đầu là mỡ, chấm với mắm nêm - một trong những đặc sản của Đà Nẵng.
1. Bánh tráng cuốn thịt heo quán Mậu, 35 Đỗ Thúc Tịnh, bánh tráng Trần số 4 Lê Duẩn.

2. Hải sản bà Thôi trên đường Lê Đình Dương, nhà hàng Mỹ Hạnh bên bờ biển Mỹ Khê (đường Trường Sa).

3. Bún chả cá trên đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Lê Hồng Phong, Lê Đình Dương...

4. Bánh xèo bà Dưỡng trong ngõ 11 phố Hoàng Diệu.

5. Bún mắm bà Thuyên trên đường Lê Duẩn, đối diện chi nhánh MobiFone và Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai.

6. Mì Quảng số 1 Hải Phòng.

7. Bánh canh dọc đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh, quán Bánh Canh, bún, bột lọc vỉa hè (nằm giữa bệnh Viện C và sân vận động Chi Lăng).

6. Bánh nậm lọc Hoàng Văn Thụ

7. Cháo vịt cuối đường Phan Châu Trinh

8. Cao lầu và cơm gà Hội An trên đường Lê Đình Dương.

9. Bánh tráng tương, báng tráng đập Phan Châu Trinh.

11. Chè Hương cũng trên đường Phan Châu Trinh, chè Xuân Trang, chè xoa xoa đường Trần Bình Trọng.

12. Tré bà Đệ trên đường Hải Phòng

13. Quán bún mắm tai nem đi vào đường Trần Kế Xương, rẽ vào hẻm lớn nhất.

14. Quán nem lụi, bún thịt nướng... đường Yên Bái, Hoàng Diệu.

15. Bún riêu Lê Đình Dương, Yên Bái buổi sáng

16. Bún nạm, giò, gân trên đường Hoàng Diệu.

17. Súp cua trên đường Phan Châu Trinh, có một vài ngõ quẹo, khác hẳn với mấy chỗ khác.

18. Cháo đêm (trứng muối, thịt, ruốc...) trên đường Phan Châu Trinh gần nhà hát Trưng Vương; cháo lươn ở gần chỗ bán ốc hút đường Lê Duẩn.

19. Bánh ướt ở chợ nào cũng có

20. Xôi gà, bún gà Lê Hồng Phong, sát sân tennis. Xôi gà, bún gà gần trường Trần Văn Ơn.

21. Bò kho đường Huỳnh Thúc Kháng, chỉ bán buổi sáng, bên cạnh buổi chiều có bánh canh. Buổi sáng gần đó cũng có một quán bún mắm; ngoài ra có bún mắm chợ Hòa Khánh.

22. Quán Vịt quay, gà quay, lợn quay Hạnh Vận đường Yên Bái, gần trường Phù Đổng

23. Cơm niêu Nhà Đỏ 1 và 2 trên đường Nguyễn Tri Phương và Phan Bội Châu, Cơm niêu 3 Cá Bống Nguyễn Tri Phương

24. Bánh bèo, bánh lọc, bánh nậm (chỉ bán buổi chiều, hết sớm) đối diện khách sạn Nhật Hạ, 196 Nguyễn Chí Thanh

25. Bún bà Thương đã có 20 năm nằm trên đường Trần Quốc Toản (gần ngã tư đường Yên Bái và Trần Quốc Toản).

26. Bò né - Ốp la Ba Quy 113 Lê Lợi

27. Bê thui Cầu Mống bà Ngọc 228 Đống Đa, 99 Ông Ích Khiêm.

28. Cafe sinh viên đường Bạch Đằng, gần khách sạn Bạch Đằng hoặc Ủy ban Nhân dân, cafe Long gần ngã tư Quang Trung - Phan Châu Trinh, quán Ngọc Anh trên đường Trần Phú gần ngã tư Quang Trung - Trần Phú.

29. Các quán cafe lớn như Không Gian Xưa (Điện Biên Phủ), Phố Xưa (Phan Đình Phùng), Trúc Lâm Viên (Trần Quý Cáp), Memory (sát chân cầu Sông Hàn, trên đường Bạch Đằng), Bảo Nam Trân (Nguyễn Chí Thanh).

30. Các quán nhậu nằm trên đường đi từ Suối đá, Sơn Trà, núi Ngũ Hành Sơn, Bãi bụt, Suối Tiên, Suối Mơ về thành phố Đà Nẵng.

*Quán bún chả cá gia truyền nổi tiếng Đà Nẵng*

Cái hương vị ngọt mát của nước dùng, vị thơm dai đậm đà của chả cá nguyên chất làm những người Đà Nẵng xa quê, Việt Kiều xa Tổ quốc vẫn thèm được trở lại con phố ngày nào ăn một bát bún chả thơm phức, bốc hơi nghi ngút.


Để có được những tô bún chả cá ngon, chất lượng, chủ quán rất chú trọng đến vấn đề nguyên liệu và quá trình chế biến. Cá được lựa mua từ sáng sớm ở bến, phần xương được lọc ra nấu nước dùng. Công đoạn hầm kéo dài vài tiếng cho đến khi phần ngọt trong xương cá đã ra hết, lọc lấy nước trong, bỏ thêm thơm, cà, măng, dưa chua là có một nồi nước dùng ngọt thanh mát.



Nước dùng ninh từ xương cá nên có vị ngọt tự nhiên
Phần thịt cá được băm nhuyễn để làm chả. Điều đặc biệt là chả ở đây làm từ cá nguyên chất, không pha thêm bất cứ loại bột gì nên rất dẻo và có vị ngọt đậm đà, tự nhiên. Chỉ cần ít chanh ớt và nêm thêm chút mắm ruốc cho dậy mùi là bạn đã có thể tận hưởng một tô bún chả cá ngon tuyệt.



Nêm thêm gia vị cho vừa miệng, ăn kèm với rau sống.



> Vì quán đã có tên tuổi trên 40 năm với món ngon gia truyền, giá cả lại phải chăng (chỉ 20 nghìn/tô bình thường và 25 nghìn/tô đặc biệt) nên quán rất đông khách, đặc biệt là khách du lịch. Thời gian phục vụ từ 6h – 22h, giờ cao điểm là 7h – 9h sáng và 17h – 20h tối.
> 
> Nếu muốn thưởng thức món ăn này, bạn có thể ghé đến địa chỉ: 109 Nguyễn Chí Thanh – quận Hải Châu – Thành phố Đà Nẵng.



*Quán chè 'xoa xoa' hạt lựu lâu đời nhất Đà Nẵng* 

*Đây là quán chè xoa xoa hạt lựu đầu tiên ở chợ Cồn - Đà Nẵng và đã tồn tại hơn 30 năm nay, khiến bao nhiêu thực khách một lần nếm thử đều muốn quay trở lại.*

Chè xoa xoa hạt lựu là món giải khát mùa hè được người dân Đà Nẵng rất yêu thích. Trước kia vì không có nhiều hàng quán bên ngoài bán món chè này, nên thường khi muốn ăn, người ta phải tìm vào chợ Cồn. Đến bây giờ, các quán tương tự đã mọc lên khá nhiều. Tuy nhiên, giữa biết bao hàng quán khác trong thành phố ấy, thương hiệu Châm chợ Cồn với món chè xoa xoa hạt lựu nức tiếng vẫn dễ dàng được nhận ra.



Chè xoa xoa hạt lựu có vị thanh mát rất đặc trưng.


Tự tay nấu chè đã hơn 30 năm nay, bà Châm chủ quán cho biết tất cả các nguyên liệu đều được bà chế biến rất kỳ công để tạo nên hương vị riêng cho cốc chè. Xoa xoa nấu từ rau câu, hạt lựu làm từ bột lọc loại ngon, thạch đen được chế từ một loại lá cây mát trên rừng, đặc biệt nước cốt dừa được ép từ dừa nguyên chất nên giữ cho cốc chè có vị thơm đặc trưng, không cần thêm bất kỳ hương liệu gì khác. Thạch giòn, trong, nước dừa và đậu xanh đánh béo ngậy cộng thêm cái dai dai của hạt lựu làm cho cốc chè có vị thanh, ngọt mát.

Đã hơn một năm rời chợ Cồn chuyển về địa điểm mới ở 187 Đống Đa, quán ngày nào cũng tấp nập khách ra vào, đặc biệt là mùa hè. Ban ngày khách mua về là nhiều, còn tầm từ chiều đến tối thì các nhóm đến quán ngồi rất đông. Ngoài chè xoa xoa, quán còn nổi tiếng với món sinh tố bơ béo ngậy, rất thơm ngon.



Sinh tố bơ nguyên chất, béo ngậy.
Một thứ nước uống giải khát cực kỳ mát cũng được người dân Đà Nẵng rất ưa chuộng trong những ngày hè nóng nực là Sâm bổ lượng. Đây là một hỗn hợp chè ngọt gồm: rong biển (phổ tai) thái sợi, thạch đông sương (thạch trắng) thái sợi, bo bo, hạt sen, củ sen, táo tàu, nhãn nhục, đậu xanh hầm mềm được trộn trong nước đường phèn thanh ngọt cùng với đá bào mát lạnh. Món này không quá ngọt như các loại chè hay thức uống giải khát khác mà lại rất thanh mát, nhẹ nhàng; các vị nguyên liệu của món ăn này cũng giúp cơ thể giải nhiệt rất hiệu quả.



Sâm bổ lượng có tác dụng giải nhiệt cực tốt.
Tuy quán mang tên xoa xoa hạt lựu nhưng menu rất phong phú với hơn chục món ăn, thức uống thơm ngon khác, từ nước ép trái cây các loại, yaourt, kem cho đến cóc xoài dầm, bò khô, cá khô rim, mực khô rim, me xào… Giá cả các món cũng rất hợp lý nên quán trở thành địa chỉ quen thuộc của nhiều gia đình cũng như các nhóm bạn trẻ trong thành phố.



Quán có bán kem ngon đủ các vị.



Món me xào rất hấp dẫn.



> _Địa chỉ: 187 đường Hải Phòng – quận Hải Châu - thành phố Đà Nẵng._


_Theo Infonet.vn_

----------


## chuotyeugao

*Kinh nghiệm du lịch Đà Nẵng về mua sắm?* - Rất nhiều người đi Đà Nẵng đều thích mua đồ lưu niệm là các đồ vật bằng đá Non nước. Khuyến nghị là không nên mua ở Non Nước (rất đắt, giá có thể lên gấp đôi nếu không biết cách mặc cả) mà về Đà Nẵng mua ở phố Nguyễn Chí Thanh. To nhỏ tùy loại từ 20 nghìn đến 500 nghìn. Không nên mua hàng quá to, bạn mang đi sẽ rất khó khăn vì đá rất nặng. Tốt nhất nên khi đi Non Nước chỉ mua thêm những thứ thật đẹp mà ở thành phố không có hoặc một ít để làm kỷ niệm. Các thứ khác có thể mua ở Chợ Hàn, khu vực đường Hùng Vương…

*Danh sách địa chỉ mua sắm khi đi du lịch Đà Nẵng:*

*Hàng mỹ nghệ, lưu niệm*

*Gốm sứ cao cấp Gia Thịnh*
315 Hoàng Diệu, TP. Đà Nẵng - Tel: (84.511) 389 7167

*Mỹ nghệ đất nung Hoàng Kiệt:* 
68 Võ Văn Tần, TP. Đà Nẵng- Tel: (84.511) 364 7113

*Công ty TNHH đá mỹ nghệ Non nước:*
153 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, TP. Đà Nẵng

*Cửa hàng Nam Hải*
95B Phan Chu Trinh, TP. Đà Nẵng - Tel:  (84.511) 381 0952

*Cửa hàng Việt Trí*
77 Hùng Vương, TP. Đà Nẵng - Tel: (84.511) 382 4006

** Ngoài ra:*

- Sản phẩm đá mỹ nghệ Non Nước được bán rất rộng rãi tại Làng đá Non Nước (dưới chân núi Ngũ Hành Sơn thuộc phường Hòa Hải, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP. Đà Nẵng) và hầu như tại tất cả các khách sạn trên địa bàn thành phố.

- Đồ gốm sứ còn bày bán dọc đường Lê Duẩn từ số 123 - 129 hoặc ngã ba Núi Thành - Trưng Nữ Vương.

*Gallery
Art Gallery*
176 Trần Phú, TP. Đà Nẵng -Tel: (84.511) 389 7798

*XQ-Nghệ thuật thêu tay truyền thống*
39 - 41 Nguyễn Thái Học, TP. Đà Nẵng - Tel: (84.511) 381 6847

*Art Gallery Bạch Mai*
112 Trưng Nữ Vương, TP. Đà Nẵng

*Siêu thị- chợ*

*Siêu thị Đà Nẵng*
46 Điện Biên Phủ, Q. Thanh Khê, TP. Đà Nẵng. 
Tel: (84-511) 364 7219 / 364 6684  - Fax: (84-511) 364 7218

*Siêu thị Big C*: 225-227 Hùng Vương, TP. Đà Nẵng

*Chợ Hàn:* Ngã tư Trần Phú-Hùng Vương

*Trung tâm Thương nghiệp Đà Nẵng (Chợ Cồn)*
Ngã tư Ông Ích Khiêm - Hùng Vương*

Shop vải, lụa tơ tằm*
Lụa tơ tằm Hạnh: 91 Phan Chu Trinh, TP. Đà Nẵng
Silk shop Ngọc Diệp: 114 Hoàng Diệu, TP. Đà Nẵng
Tel: (84.511) 382 8949

*Shop Đông Phương*: 78 Phan Chu Trinh, TP. Đà Nẵng
Tel: (84.511) 382 4652

*Shop Lan Hương*
65 Phan Chu Trinh, TP. Đà Nẵng - Tel: (84.511) 387 1980





Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## dicho6h

Bạn lưu số hotline các phương tiện dưới để tiện đi lại này:

*PHƯƠNG TIỆN THĂM QUAN*
*
* Ban đang có dự định tự đi Du lịch Đà Nẵng mà không biết việc đi lại  tại Đà Nẵng sẽ như thế nào , sau đây Du lịch Năm Châu đưa ra một số  thông tin đến bạn một số thông tin cần thiết về các phương tiện đi lại  trong thành phố Đà Nẵng, hi vọng nó sẽ giúp ích cho chuyến đi tuyệt vời  của bạn.
- Xich lô Đà Nẵng: Một thành phố được coi là: xanh – sạch – đep đúng  nghĩa và còn gì vui thích hơn khi được thong dong trên những chiếc Xích  Lô thăm quan quan những tuyến phố chính của Đà Nẵng…..
+ Khách đến du lịch Đà Nẵng có thể dễ dàng thuê xe xích lô tại các điểm  đậu đón khách như: đường Bạch Đằng ,khách sạn Phương Đông,  BamboGreen1,2,3, Bạch Đằng, Sông Hàn, GreenPlaza… Xe xích lô du lịch Đà  Nẵng đều đồng nhất về kiểu dáng, màu sắc, lại rất sạch sẽ, có mái che  mưa, che nắng, độ cao xe vừa đủ để khách có thể ngắm phố phường, chỗ  ngồi của khách thoải mái, có đệm mềm dựa lưng và hằng năm được bảo dưỡng  theo định kỳ. Xe có kiểu dáng đẹp, khung sườn bằng inox, nệm và trần  màu đỏ; người lái xe mặc đồng phục quần xanh, áo vàng và mũ vàng… Với  mức giá hợp đồng lữ hành là 50.000đ/giờ và khách lẻ là 60.000đ/giờ, du  lịch xích lô là một loại hình du lịch khá rẻ và thuận tiện. Đội viên Đội  xích lô du lịch Đà Nẵng được tham gia tập huấn về kỹ năng giao tiếp và  An ninh du lịch do Sở VHTTDL tổ chức nên phong cách phục vụ khá lịch sự  và nhiệt tình.
+ Đi dạo Đà Nẵng bằng xích lô du lịch đã trở thành thú vui của nhiều  khách đến du lịch Đà Nẵng. Thành phố với những điểm tham quan nằm gần  nhau tạo một lợi thế cho xích lô du lịch phát triển. Tour tham quan Đà  Nẵng dành cho du khách bằng xích lô qua nhiều điểm như Bảo tàng Điêu  khắc Chăm, tuyến đường Bạch Đằng ven sông Hàn, tuyến đường Nguyễn Tất  Thành ôm lấy hơn chục km bờ biển, chợ Hàn…
+ Khách du lịch Đà Nẵng muốn được đi xích lô, tham quan thành phố thì có  thể liên hệ số ĐT : 0511. 3887 722. Đây là SĐT của đội xích lô Đà Nẵng,  luôn phục vụ tận tình, chu đáo trong mội trường hợp.
- Du thuyền trên Sông Hàn: Đà Nẵng là thành phố của con sông Hàn tuyệt  đẹp và được bao quanh là biển cả. Vì vậy du lịch bằng đường thủy là một  lựa chọn đúng đắn cho khách du lịch đến Đà Nẵng, Đà nẵng có nhiều cảnh  quan đẹp và nhiều khu du lịch biển… phục vụ mọi nhu cầu của người dân và  khách du lịch đến Đà Nẵng. Với du thuyền này, khách du lịch Đà Nẵng có  thể dạo quanh vịnh Đà nẵng, đi tham quan Cù Lao Chàm, thưởng thức các  tiết mục nghệ thuật độc đáo ở sông Hàn và vịnh Đà Nẵng với giá phải  chăng. Sau đây là một số hãng tầu tiêu biểu, quý khách có thể tham khảo:
+ Tàu Du lịch Sông Hàn – Điện thoại : 0511. 3871 069
+ Tầu Du lịch Hàn Giang – Tel: 0511. 3831 444
+ Tầu cao tốc Hải Âu: Tàu du lịch 60 chỗ ngồi, tàu cao tốc 2,4,6,10 chỗ  ngồi. Xuất phát từ bến 03 Bạch Đằng, đi Bãi Đá đen, Bãi Bắc, Bãi Bụt,  Hòn Chỏ, Làng Vân, Lăng Cô, Cù Lao Chàm…Giá vé thỏa thuận, tùy theo  kilômét và số lượng khách.
- Thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng: Cảm giác tự do, thoáng đãng khi tự mình cầm  lái một chiếc xe máy và khám phá thành phố tươi đẹp này với giá cả tham  khảo như sau:
+ Xe máy số : 80k/ngày qua đêm 120k
+ Xe tay ga: 120k/ ngày, qua đêm 180k
Bạn có thể tự thuê cho mình chiệc xe máy tại địa chỉ tin cậy sau: Cty  TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân, số 69 Phan Thúc Duyện (100 Nguyễn Văn Thoại rẽ  vào, gần biển T20) – Điện thoại: 84.511.3956996, 0905860960
- Xe Buýt Đà Nẵng: 15 phút có một chuyến xe buýt. Bạn có thể di chuyển  đến các địa điểm khác nhau trong thành phố bằng xe Buýt. Chỉ cần đợi tại  các trạm xe buýt và bắt đầu chuyến hành trình của mình với giá cả hợp  lý. Xe buýt thực sự là một phương tiện đi lại nội thành tuyệt vời cho  người dân và khách đến du lich Đà Nẵng muốn dạo quanh thành phố…. Sau  đây là một số tuyến thăm quan bạn có thể sử dụng bằng xe bus:
+ Tuyến xe buýt Đà Nẵng – Tam Kỳ: Xuất phát từ điểm nhà số 45 Nguyễn Tất  Thành – Lê Độ – Nguyễn Tri Phương – Cách Mạng Tháng Tám – Ông Ích Đường  – cầu Cẩm Lệ – quốc lộ 1A (địa bàn thành phố Đà Nẵng) – quốc lộ 1A –  Phan Bội Châu – Phan Châu Trinh – Hòa Hương (địa bàn tỉnh Quảng Nam) và  ngược lại. Giá vé có 3 mức: Mức 8.000 đồng/lượt dành cho khách đi trên  tuyến thuộc địa bàn thành phố Đà Nẵng (từ đường Nguyễn Tất Thành đến chợ  Mới Ba Xã). Mức 10.000 đồng/lượt cho khách đi chặng trung bình của  tuyến. Mức 15.000 đồng/lượt cho khách suốt tuyến Đà Nẵng – Tam Kỳ và  ngược lại.
+ Tuyến xe buýt Đà Nẵng – Hội An: xuất phát từ Bến xe trung tâm Đà Nẵng –  đường Điện Biên Phủ – Lê Duẩn – Trần Phú – Trưng Nữ Vương – Núi Thành –  cầu Nguyễn Văn Trỗi – Ngũ Hành Sơn – Lê Văn Hiến – Trần Đại Nghĩa và  điểm cuối là trước Trung tâm Điều dưỡng thương binh nặng Hội An nên sẽ  phục vụ được nhiều hành khách khuyết tật.( Bạn có thể đi tới các địa  điểm nằm trên các tuyến đường của lộ trình). Tuyến xe này sẽ có ba mức  giá vé, trong đó Mức 8.000 đồng/lượt dành cho khách đi trên tuyến thuộc  địa bàn thành phố Đà Nẵng (từ đường Nguyễn Tất Thành đến chợ Mới Ba Xã);  Mức 10.000 đồng/lượt cho khách đi chặng trung bình của tuyến. Mức  15.000 đồng/lượt cho khách suốt tuyến Đà Nẵng – Hội An và ngược lại
+ Tuyến xe buýt Đà Nẵng – Mỹ Sơn: Lộ trình: Bến xe Trung tâm – Điện Biên  Phủ – Lê Duẩn – Hoàng Hoa Thám – Lê Đình Lý – Hàm Nghi – Nguyễn Tri  Phương – Trưng Nữ Vương – Duy Tân – Núi Thành – Cách Mạng Tháng 8 – Hòa  Cầm – Quốc lộ 1A – Tỉnh lộ 610 – Mỹ Sơn và ngược lại. Giá vé: Tùy theo  tuyến đi của khách hàng có nhiều mức giá khách nhau.
- Thuê xe Taxi: Hiện ở Đà Nẵng đang có 6 hãng Taxi đang hoạt động phục  vụ nhu cầu đi lại của khách hàng. Trong bất kỳ thời gian nào, taxi luôn  phục vụ tận tình chu đáo. Sau đây là một số hãng Taxi uy tín ở Đà Nẵng:
+ Taxi Sông Hàn – Tel: 05113 655 655 ( Xe 4 chỗ, xe 7 chỗ )
+ Taxi Mai Linh – Tel: 05113 565 656 ( Xe 4 chổ, xe 7 chổ )
+ Hương Lúa Taxi – 05113 828 282 ( Xe 4 chỗ, xe 7 chỗ )
+ Airport Taxi – 05113 825 555
+ Taxi Xanh (VINASUN taxi) – 05113 686 868
+ Taxi Tiên Sa – 05113 797 979


THANKS!

----------


## nganhadulich

Đà Nẵng là một trong 20 thành phố sạch nhất thế giới. Nằm ở vùng Nam  Trung Bộ, Đà Nẵng có cả núi, đồng bằng và biển. Các điểm tham quan du  lịch nổi tiếng khi du lịch Đà Nẵng bao gồm khu du lịch Bà Nà, bãi biển  Mỹ Khê, và khu vui chơi giải trí trong nhà Fantasy Park lớn nhất châu Á.  Đà Nẵng còn có nhiều thắng cảnh đẹp như đèo Hải Vân, rừng nguyên  sinh ở bán đảo Sơn Trà và Ngũ Hành Sơn. Đặc biệt, Đà Nẵng được bao quanh  bởi 3 di sản văn hóa thế giới là Huế, Hội An và Mỹ Sơn, và xa hơn chút  nữa là Vườn Quốc Gia Phong Nha – Kẻ Bàng. Hàng năm Đà Nẵng tổ chức Lễ  hội pháo hoa thu hút rất nhiều du khách muôn phương đến tham dự.
Để đến Đà Nẵng, bạn có thể đi bằng tàu lửa, máy bay hoặc xe khách chất lượng cao.
Tham quan:
Khu trung tâm: bảo tàng điêu khắc Chăm, cầu quay Sông Hàn duy nhất tại VN, cầu Rồng, chợ Cồn - khu mua bán lớn nhất tại Đà Nẵng và khu vực miền Trung.
Khu bán đảo Sơn Trà: chùa Linh Ứng Sơn Trà (phân biệt với chùa Linh Ứng Ngũ Hành Sơn và chùa Linh Ứng Bà Nà), Suối Tiên, Bãi Bụt
Các bãi biển đẹp: Mỹ Khê, Phạm Văn Đồng, Bắc Mỹ An.
Khu Ngũ Hành Sơn: chùa Tam Thai, làng đá Non Nước, Bãi biển Non Nước.
Khu xa trung tâm: Bà Nà, làng cổ Túy Loan với đặc sản bánh tráng và mỳ Quảng.

Đến Đà Nẵng có vô số resort, khách sạn cho bạn lựa chọn. Các resort  ven biển như InterContinental, Fusion Maia, Furama, Hyatt, Crown Plaza,  Life Style, Ocean Villas... hay các khách sạn cao cấp trong thành phố  như Novotel, Mercure, Hoang Anh Gia Lai Plaza...rất đẹp nhưng chỉ dành  cho người có điều kiện thui.
Nếu đi với hình thức tiết kiệm hơn,  bạn có thể chọn các khách sạn mini ở dọc biển hay bờ sông Hàn như đường  Bạch Đằng, Trần Hưng Đạo. Những con đường khác cũng nằm ở khu trung tâm  bạn có thể đặt phòng là Trần Phú, Phan Chu Trinh, Nguyễn Chí Thanh,  Yên Bái, Đống Đa, Hùng Vương, Lê Duẩn...Hoặc các nhà nghỉ bình dân.
Một  lưu ý nữa là giá phòng tại các nhà nghỉ, khách sạn của Đà Nẵng có sự  chênh lệch khá cao dựa trên kiến trúc hạ tầng, vì thế nên tham khảo mức  giá trước khi đặt phòng.

Mọi thông tin cần tư vấn đặt phòng, bạn có thể liên hệ mình trước để có giá rẻ: 0909.581.762 Ms.Linh

----------

